# Game #31 (1/3): Los Angeles Lakers @ Utah Jazz



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>















Los Angeles Lakers (15-15) @ Utah Jazz (15-16)

Delta Center (Salt Lake City)









Date: Tuesday, January 3rd
Time: 6:00 pm

*Television:*















KCAL NBALP

*Radio:*















Xtra Sports 570 ESPN 1330

*Probable Starters:*




































K. McLeod G. Giricek A. Kirilenko M. Okur J. Collins 





































S. Parker D. George L. Odom B. Cook C. Mihm

*Key Reserves:*
Los Angeles Lakers





























Kwame Brown
Sasha Vujacic
Von Wafer
Luke Walton

Utah Jazz





























Matt Harpring
Greg Ostertag
Milt Palacio
Deron Williams

*Team Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#9932CC" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Lakers*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*Jazz*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Lamar Odom 14.6</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Mehmet Okur 17.8</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Lamar Odom 9.5</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Mehmet Okur 9.0</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Lamar Odom 5.4</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Deron Williams 4.8</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Smush Parker 1.7</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Andrei Kirilenko 1.3</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Chris Mihm 1.3</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Andrei Kirilenko 3.0</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Brian Cook .527</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>Greg Ostertag .522</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Brian Cook .444</td><td>*3PT%*</td><td>Mehmet Okur .386</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Sasha Vujacic .941</td><td>*FT%*</td><td>Devin Brown .821</td></tr></table>

*Season Standings:*
*Pacific Division*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Phoenix Suns</td><td>19-10</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Los Angeles Clippers</td><td>17-12</td><td>2.0</td><tr align=center><td>Golden State Warriors</td><td>17-14</td><td>3.0</td><tr align=center><td>Los Angeles Lakers</td><td>15-15</td><td>5.0</td><tr align=center><td>Sacramento Kings</td><td>12-17</td><td>7.0</td></table>

*Western Conference*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>1. San Antonio Spurs</td><td>24-7</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>2. Phoenix Suns</td><td>19-10</td><td>4.0</td><tr align=center><td>3. Minnesota Timberwolves</td><td>14-14</td><td>8.5</td><tr align=center><td>4. Dallas Mavericks</td><td>22-8</td><td>1.5</td><tr align=center><td>5. Memphis Grizzlies</td><td>19-10</td><td>4.0</td><tr align=center><td>6. Los Angeles Clippers</td><td>17-12</td><td>6.0</td><tr align=center><td>7. Golden State Warriors</td><td>17-14</td><td>7.0</td><tr align=center><td>8. Los Angeles Lakers</td><td>15-15</td><td>8.5</td><tr align=center><td>9. Utah Jazz</td><td>15-16</td><td>9.0</td><tr align=center><td>10. Denver Nuggets</td><td>14-17</td><td>10.0</td></table>

Owens' resolution one that he means to treat seriously
By Lya Wodraska 
The Salt Lake Tribune










LOS ANGELES - The Jazz had their share of New Year's resolutions, "stay healthy" (Keith McLeod), "Have more fun than I did last year," (Gordan Giricek) and "stay alive" (Jerry Sloan). Rookie Andre Owens had one that was a little more ambitious, wanting to help decrease the number of homeless in the world.

Owens volunteered on a regular basis at a homeless shelter when he was in college, and he volunteered during the Hurricane Katrina relief efforts in Houston.

"There were people lined up on the streets, waiting for food, clothes, water and everything," he said. "It was crazy. I cleaned my closet out. I was giving away everything I had." 

[More in URL]

Quote of the Night: 
_ "We're practicing on losing close (games) right now, which is mentally very difficult for a basketball team. They're waiting for the next shoe to drop or the act that's going to create the failure."_
 - 1/1: Phil Jackson on losing streak

Jazz Forum Game Thread
</center>


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

i smell victory.... :cheers:


----------



## The Rebirth (Dec 23, 2005)

well, this will be pretty much the same exact game for the lakers, except the lakers will have an advantage because they are playing on the road. :biggrin: anyways, the lakers need to start off strong and play good defense to the end. i hope they end their four game losing streak and get back on track. if kobe was playing, this would be an easy win, but because he isnt, it will be tough fought but i think the lakers will still come out on top. odom will have a big night, i bet on it. same thing with smush.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

win this game to salvage the season...(not really), but man ima be pissed if we lose 5 straight, and go below .500, kobes bs suspension couldnt have come at a worse time...(maybe it couldve)


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

**cant post that, sorry**


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

The jazz have Harpring back, he is on a strict no back to back games by the jazz. And yesterdays game was his back to back, so he will be back on tuesday. He is our solid 6th man that can score 20 now and then, also when kirilenko is hurt he makes up for it.

edit: o ya, if the lakes lose and the jazz win on tuesday, then the jazz will move into the 8th spot while the lakers move down to the 9th...


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

AK-47 said:


> The jazz have Harpring back, he is on a strict no back to back games by the jazz. And yesterdays game was his back to back, so he will be back on tuesday. He is our solid 6th man that can score 20 now and then, also when kirilenko is hurt he makes up for it.
> 
> edit: o ya, if the lakes lose and the jazz win on tuesday, then the jazz will move into the 8th spot while the lakers move down to the 9th...


Yep and that's what'll happen.. Cant wait for Kobe to get back.. Sad I know..


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

The Lakers will lose.

And Odom will (again) embarass us.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

i think malone is attending the game?

am i wrong?


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

dannyM said:


> i think malone is attending the game?
> 
> am i wrong?


yes. hehe


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

What? karl malone is not mexican?

and i hope you are not talking about that stupid kobe's wife fued thing


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Cris said:


> What? karl malone is not mexican?
> 
> and i hope you are not talking about that stupid kobe's wife fued thing


Not anymore. :biggrin:


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

lakers lose the game and their 8th seed playoff spot


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Oh.. Wafer may start tonight!!


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Where'd you get that from? Just asking since Phil decided not to start him the last game.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

we lose this game but KObe puts 60 points on our next opponent with a W. :banana:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

BRUTAL SO FAR.. Yet down just 10-7 halfway thru the 1st :laugh:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lakers go on a 9-6 run to end the 1st.. 

End Brutal 1st: Lakers 16 - Jazz 16


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Halftime: Lakers 45 - Jazz 42


```
Name  	Min  	FG  	3Pt  	FT  	Off  	Reb  	Ast  	TO  	Stl  	Blk  	PF  	Pts 
Odom 	21 	6-9 	2-3 	0-0 	2 	6 	3 	1 	0 	0 	0 	14 
Cook 	2 	0-1 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	2 	0 
Mihm 	12 	2-4 	0-0 	0-0 	1 	2 	0 	2 	0 	0 	3 	4 
Parker 	16 	0-4 	0-3 	0-0 	0 	2 	3 	2 	1 	0 	1 	0 
George 	16 	0-4 	0-2 	2-2 	0 	1 	0 	0 	0 	0 	1 	2 
Brown 	9 	2-2 	0-0 	1-2 	2 	3 	0 	2 	0 	1 	0 	5 
Wafer 	9 	2-5 	1-2 	2-2 	0 	1 	0 	0 	1 	0 	2 	7 
Vujacic 9 	2-4 	1-1 	4-4 	0 	1 	0 	0 	0 	0 	1 	9 
Walton 	13 	2-6 	0-0 	0-0 	1 	2 	1 	1 	2 	0 	0 	4 
Totals 	107 	16-39 	4-11 	9-10 	6 	18 	7 	8 	4 	1 	10 	45  
Percentages: 	  .410 	.364 	.900 	  	Team Rebounds: 6
```
Main reasons they are winning:
1. Bench Production - Outscored Lakers starters 25-20; Sasha with 9 pts and Wafer with 7 pts
2. Free Throws - 9/10
3. Lamar has finally taken over after starting the game 1/4.. He's 5/5, nice.. He's 6/9 overall with 14 pts, 6 boards, and 3 dimes.. 

Besides that it's been a brutal game to watch..


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Looks like Lamar wore his pair today.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Lamar, what is so hard about doing this consistently? You are doing most of this against one of the top defensive players in the game!!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Cook bucket, Smush steal, Smush bucket, Cook takes the charge, Cook miss/Kwame Tip/Lamar board and assist/Smush 3.. Opens up an 8 pt game.. Gotta keep it up though..


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Lamar is playing great, He's making plays for everyone and also having his share of shots. Kwame IMO has earned his starting spot back but knowing Phil he'll still keep his *** benched. Von wafer...hmmm I would of loved if he had dunked that ball.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

LOL they turned into idiots!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

morons!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Well somehow it's tied.. What a brutal game..

Kwame playing good right now.. :clap:

Still a boring game!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

:allhail: Deron :allhail:

WOW!!!


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

im sorry to say but the lakers ******* suck..


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

This is a freakin greek tragedy!! :curse:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

5 games and counting...


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

It's safe to say the only one worth a damn on the Lakers is.. the guy that's suspended..


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

15-16, that is uglt but we are still over .500 on the road.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

How much longer do the fans have to watch this horrible roster? Isnt it time for moves yet? Or are we waiting another year or two?


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Laker Freak said:


> 15-16, that is uglt but we are still over .500 on the road.


usually the overall record is the one we look at to make the playoffs...


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> It's safe to say the only one worth a damn on the Lakers is.. the guy that's suspended..


This game really makes and any *journlist or analyst* that say that Kobe is ruining the Lakers are better off without him *look like fools*.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Brian34Cook said:


> How much longer do the fans have to watch this horrible roster? Isnt it time for moves yet? Or are we waiting another year or two?


fo sho


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

It's amazing how Kobe had these bums above .500.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Come back soon Kobe...



We certainly would've won both of those with him. And yes, we clearly need to make a move soon.

Who else could Kwame, George and a first get us? Anything worth mentioning?


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Wow....Wow.....Horrible game by everyone except Lamar and Kwame, The other *******s arent helping at all, Von wafer has a new nick name peole, Trigger Happy. I would of rather seen Bynum out there then Lukes ***. At least Kobes coming back...BTW maybe now Lamar feels exactly how Kobe feels. which is that it seems no one on this team gives a flying ****.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Andrei Kirilenko: 14 points, 8 rebounds, 9 assists, 6 steals, 7 blocks

Holy crap.


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

Lakermike05 said:


> Wow....Wow.....Horrible game by everyone except Lamar and Kwame, The other *******s arent helping at all, Von wafer has a new nick name peole, Trigger Happy. I would of rather seen Bynum out there then Lukes ***. At least Kobes coming back...BTW maybe now Lamar feels exactly how Kobe feels. which is that it seems no one on this team gives a flying ****.


I really thought this team could've won at least 1 without Kobe, but I didn't think they relied on him as much as these last games have shown. Von Wafer is getting real annoying. Pass the ****ing ball.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Kirilenko is the type of player who should be playing alongside Kobe. He dominated this game, and did it on both ends, and he doesn't even handle the ball at all. Really impressive performance from him tonight.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Kirilenko is the type of player who should be playing alongside Kobe. He dominated this game, and did it on both ends, and he doesn't even handle the ball at all. Really impressive performance from him tonight.


kirilenko is on the jazz's untouchable list, sorry :banana:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

mang said:


> I really thought this team could've won at least 1 without Kobe, but I didn't think they relied on him as much as these last games have shown. Von Wafer is getting real annoying. Pass the ****ing ball.


At least Von wants to shoot the ball...

Stupid Walton... :curse:


----------



## Rednecksbasketball (Dec 18, 2003)

tough loss for you guys tonight. the Lakers had me worried at half time. cause they played well during the first half. to me what seemed to change the game was AK began to intimidate the Lakers players, so they settled for more jumpers. and then Walton just kept doing stupid things. Whats with that guy anyway? I thought he'd have turned into a solid player by now.

also you guys shouldn't get to down on Wafer. he's still a bit raw and needs actual playing time before he is going to get better.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Awwwww my boy Lamar! Looking at the stats he looks really good. But none of the other Lakers were in double digits.....Pitiful. 

Luke sucks butt dont play him! 

I think this was a good game for Odom to get in the groove of scoring. These past 2 games have shown how capable he is of scoring and hopefully he'll play like this with Kobe. 

I would like to see Lamar handle the ball more and be a scorer off the dribble instead of a jumpshooter, and also a facilitator cause Kobe is very good moving off the ball.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

5 Ls in a row! :banghead:


----------

